# Will there be any ice?



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Will there be any ice to fish on in Ohio by this weekend? The !6th.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

I'd be willing to bet that East Harbor will fish. There was 8" of solid ice yesterday and it's supposed to be below freezing every night until next weekend.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Nope, just little icebergs floating around!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Stampede said:


> Will there be any ice to fish on in Ohio by this weekend? The !6th.


Lots.. we’ll still be ice fishing on the last day of this month. You have to look at those overnight lows. Only one night above freezing.


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

Plenty of ice. Not going anywhere.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

How about this weekend 2/23. Will there be any ice fishable in ohio? Mosquito maybe, east harbor? Would like to get one more day in. Any suggestions on where.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Not Looking Good based on the weather forecast


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Go with what you know! If you know go for it ! If you don’t stay home. Those that know will be fishing.  . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

That's why i'm asking those in the know. 4hrs away no way I can know unless those in the know let me know. Ya know.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Stampede said:


> That's why i'm asking those in the know. 4hrs away no way I can know unless those in the know let me know. Ya know.


I misread your post if your willing come to my area stark,portage,summit counties I can find ya a place to get on no problem 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Stampede said:


> How about this weekend 2/23. Will there be any ice fishable in ohio? Mosquito maybe, east harbor? Would like to get one more day in. Any suggestions on where.


 East Harbor will fish. There's a tournament that just got scheduled for Saturday, so it may be a little busier than normal. Safety in numbers though.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

It’s raining on 6.5” of ice here at skeeter. Still quite a few shacks out. Below freezing tonight and the next two nights. The skeeter tournament should be ok.


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

Curious what is the tournament at East Harbor. Looks like if the ice holds this weekend, should be good next week too.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Is there a tournament on mosquito this Saturday? Where can you find info on it.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

bobberbucket said:


> Go with what you know! If you know go for it ! If you don’t stay home. Those that know will be fishing.  .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like the cut of your jib. I always did whatever I wanted, whatever I felt was safe for me. It's very difficult to speak for others, I mean, you really can never tell someone ice is safe, and it's also difficult to notice every nuance of a question asked on the internet, no body language, no vocalization, you don't know how much experience the person has, etc.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

I understand there is no safe ice. That's why I say fishable ice. I'm on my 6th year and am a very cautious person and not a risk taker on the ice. Not trying to be a nuance , just trying to get information and hope to get probably my last day of ice fishing. Not asking for anybody's honey hole. I won't crowed you out or park next to you. I have a little more respect for others. I'll find my own spot. Just trying to figure out ice conditions before I drive 4hrs there. Thanks


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Stampede said:


> I understand there is no safe ice. That's why I say fishable ice. I'm on my 6th year and am a very cautious person and not a risk taker on the ice. Not trying to be a nuance , just trying to get information and hope to get probably my last day of ice fishing. Not asking for anybody's honey hole. I won't crowed you out or park next to you. I have a little more respect for others. I'll find my own spot. Just trying to figure out ice conditions before I drive 4hrs there. Thanks


There will be fishable ice. People will be fishing at skeeter and likely east harbor and lots of other places as well. Id suggest you Bring boards you might end up needing them to get on and have all the safety equipment. This time of year is always a gamble I hope you get your chance to get out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

Stampede said:


> I understand there is no safe ice. That's why I say fishable ice. I'm on my 6th year and am a very cautious person and not a risk taker on the ice. Not trying to be a nuance , just trying to get information and hope to get probably my last day of ice fishing. Not asking for anybody's honey hole. I won't crowed you out or park next to you. I have a little more respect for others. I'll find my own spot. Just trying to figure out ice conditions before I drive 4hrs there. Thanks


My friend, please, nothing but love....good luck out there....


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks bobberbucket. Good that there is a tournament going on. Don't know the lake good enough to join in but good to know plenty of others will be out since I ice fish alone. Kind of a curse to have a ice fishing addiction and live this far south. Blame it on salmonid for teaching me. LOL. But still debating on mosquito or east harbor. Both would be a new experience.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Stampede said:


> Thanks bobberbucket. Good that there is a tournament going on. Don't know the lake good enough to join in but good to know plenty of others will be out since I ice fish alone. Kind of a curse to have a ice fishing addiction and live this far south. Blame it on salmonid for teaching me. LOL. But still debating on mosquito or east harbor. Both would be a new experience.


Word on Facebook is the tournament is canceled.









I’m sure there will still be lots of people out even without the tournament going on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

GOOD CALL


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

this time nothing is 100 % take spud bar and feel the ice.


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

Fished Mosquito out of the cemetery today. Ice was 7" for the most part. There was a 4'x3' hole a few hundred yards northwest of the lot. And one hole I popped was pretty honeycombed. Auger blew through in about 3 seconds and was throwing chunks instead of chips. So keep your eyes open out there. Caught a few keeper crappie, perch, gill and 1 eye.


----------

